# iPad/iPad Mini in Dash



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

So I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS, I didn't get the nav system because i use my iphone or ipad which I have a bracket mounted on. Now im wanting to actually install the iPad on the dash, taking out the middle part of the consul or even the top. Has anyone had any experience doing this? I installed LED's on the headlights, but that was about the electrical expertise I had. Ill attached some photos of what I have now inside and the LED's. Im even thinking of asking the dudes at Best Buy to give me a hand. 


LED Lights 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS | Flickr - Photo Sharing! - LEDs
2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Retina LTE iPad Mounted in my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS | Flickr - Photo Sharing! - iPad Mount


----------

